# Nitric Acid Source in South Florida



## rybak97 (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a local source in South Florida (Fort Lauderdale area) for nitric acid? Ive been using dudadiesel but am looking at getting a larger volume for my next order. If anyone would like to split a barrel with me please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## metatp (Mar 30, 2013)

I got my 15 gallon drum from a place in Miami. It is called; BC Scientific

Stacy Gallowhur

[email protected]
800-967-5316, Ext 401
305-324-0808, Ext 401
305-324-8858 Fax
www.bcscientific.com 

I still have the drum. I need to return it to get my $250 deposit back.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## rybak97 (Mar 30, 2013)

metatp said:


> I got my 15 gallon drum from a place in Miami. It is called; BC Scientific
> 
> Stacy Gallowhur
> 
> ...



Which one did you go for? There are about 100 on the Nitric Acid page and they are labled very poorly! Do you have the code #? How much did you pay?


----------



## metatp (Mar 30, 2013)

I actually called them. I bought mine a couple of years ago. The price was only $135 for 15 gallons, but there was a $250 deposit for the drum, $26 Haz Mat fee, and about $125 to deliver it (because they needed to send it in a truck with a lift). If you have it delivered to a warehouse type dock, the shipping would have been less.

Again, this was 2 years ago.


----------



## rybak97 (Mar 30, 2013)

67%, 50%??


----------



## metatp (Mar 30, 2013)

67%


----------



## rybak97 (Apr 1, 2013)

No luck. They don't sell to individuals and won't ship to non warehouse space. Not cool. Any other local suppliers?


----------



## mikeinkaty (Apr 1, 2013)

Bryan -

FYI - I've converted over 300 ozt of sterling to 999+ silver in the last 3 months and have only used about 3.5 gallons of 68% Nitric acid. I was fortunate in that Goldsilverpro referred me to a place here in Houston that had it for a little over $6 a gallon. I had to pay a $275 deposit on a SS drum but once home I filled my vessels and returned the drum and got the deposit back.

I don't know how long nitric will keep but I wouldn't get more than I could use over a 4 or 5 month period simply from the safety standpoint.

Also, using something like a watch glass to cover the dissolving vessel will save a LOT of nitric. The reflux action will probably save 25% or maybe more on the amount needed. You need something with a curved bottom so the condensate will drip back into the solution. 

Mike


----------



## rybak97 (Apr 1, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> Bryan -
> 
> FYI - I've converted over 300 ozt of sterling to 999+ silver in the last 3 months and have only used about 3.5 gallons of 68% Nitric acid. I was fortunate in that Goldsilverpro referred me to a place here in Houston that had it for a little over $6 a gallon. I had to pay a $275 deposit on a SS drum but once home I filled my vessels and returned the drum and got the deposit back.
> 
> ...



Hi again Mike,

Yeah, I have these large 7 gallon buckets that were originally used to store pills in that have a screw on lid that’s convex on the inside. The lid of the bucket acts as the watch glass and it works great.

Dudadiesel has a good deal on 10L's of Nitric, but I imagine it’s much more expensive than if I sourced it locally. I’m going to keep trying local sources and see what I can come up with.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 1, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> I don't know how long nitric will keep but I wouldn't get more than I could use over a 4 or 5 month period simply from the safety standpoint.


I found a new source of nitric last summer, so I used up the last part of the nitric I bought 1988. No discernible difference compared with the new nitric while dissolving silver. Just store it in a dark bottle, it decomposes by light.
I only had to switch container a couple of years ago, the rubber seal turned into a black goo.

Göran


----------



## mikeinkaty (Apr 2, 2013)

I got mine at this place. The drum was supposed to be 5 gallons but it filled up 6 gallon jugs plus 1 pint. Heck of a deal! If you make a trip to Houston bring a bunch of acid jugs! (or buy them there at about $7 apiece). You can take the drum across the street to a parking lot, fill up your jugs, then take the drum back for the deposit. Federal law prevents them from selling it in anything but a SS container. They will loan you a plastic shutoff valve/spout or you can buy one. Goran - I keep mine in glass and plastic jugs outside in two plastic garbage cans with the lids on. Good to know about the lifetime. Thanks! Mike


----------



## rybak97 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bam!

http://www.advance-scientific.com/

$45/2.5L which comes out to $18/L. Im happy with that. Local pickup, no shipping, no waiting. Very nice.


----------



## metatp (Apr 3, 2013)

rybak97 said:


> Bam!
> 
> http://www.advance-scientific.com/
> 
> $45/2.5L which comes out to $18/L. Im happy with that. Local pickup, no shipping, no waiting. Very nice.


What part number is that? I couldn't find that price on their website.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## rybak97 (Apr 4, 2013)

metatp said:


> rybak97 said:
> 
> 
> > Bam!
> ...




Neither could I Tom. I just called them and they told me they only stock 67% ACS grade reagent in the 2.5L bottles, 4 per case. Give them a call, they were very easy to deal with.


----------



## razvanis (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello everybody,
Did anybody bought recently nitric acid from a supplier from Florida? I am trying to find one but no luck!
Thank you very much !


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 16, 2017)

Please, one post is enough. I have deleted your other two posts.

While you are waiting for an answer, take some time and read up on the rules of the forum.

Welcome to the forum.

Göran


----------



## razvanis (Feb 23, 2017)

No answer! I guess two more post will increase my chances to receive an answer, also I don't know what harm my 2 post will do to this forum! Thanks for doing your job mein fuhrer!


----------



## anachronism (Feb 23, 2017)

You make me laugh. Tell me something. If you walk into a bar and have a go at the bouncers after theyve politely explained things to you what do you think is likely to happen? 

You're the one wanting help from here and yet you behave like a douche.

Ever used Google?


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 23, 2017)

That was funny!

We don't like stupid people, calling a moderator for mein fuhrer is stupid. :lol: 

... and he is bounced...

He should have used the correct form "mein Führer" and he might have been allowed to stay... or not. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Geo (Feb 24, 2017)

rybak97 said:


> metatp said:
> 
> 
> > rybak97 said:
> ...



That had to be pick up price. Their website list 2.5L for $149.65 each. Hazmat shipping is a killer. These are the guys I deal with https://www.yelp.com/biz/greenway-chemical-co-knoxville It's still about 350 miles from where I live. Dudadiesel is just a couple of miles from me but I have to have my own carboy.


----------



## metatp (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Geo,

I haven't refined much silver in a while. I have been working mainly on gold. Can't get a good cheap source for silver. I have plenty of nitric acid for a while. I do have an empty 15 gallon drum for nitric acid if you know anybody that wants one. It is free, but I don't plan to ship it.

Thanks,
Tom


----------

